# need support and prayers



## Bubbasales (Aug 4, 2008)

This is probably inappropriate , but here goes. My wife passed away Monday at the age of 48 after a lifetime of illnesses. Visitation is Friday night and service Sat am. This has been a rough week. She knows how much I love fishing and often sends me away knowing it is what I needed. She was a fisherwoman for Jesus Christ and was a prayer warrior, As she was my main source of prayer, and now is gone, I need all my family and I can get. Our church has been wonderful and loving. I used to joke and say that I was known as Mr. Barbara Tapp as I had no identity and she knew everyone and they loved her. I know I will never go to the shore again or do anything for that matter without her memory popping up. My main request is, please love your spouse or kid or whomever. What I would give to be able to hold her, kiss her and tell her I love her one more time. Don't let the time pass you by.
Thanks,

Mr. Barbara Tapp


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

My deepest condolences to you and your family.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Hey, 

I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers for sure. I am so sorry for your loss.

Sincerely,
AJ


----------



## Salt in My Veins (Apr 22, 2009)

My deepest condolences to you and your family. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

It's never inappropriate to ask for prayers. I'm so sorry for your loss. My wife and I have been married for 43 years. I don't know what I would do without her. I will keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## SteveAJ82 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers for your family!!!!


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

You are a lucky man for having loved this woman, and few can relate. Whatever you do, don't let your grief outweigh the happiness of your good memories together. Better to celebrate a life than mourn a passing...

My deepest condolences to you and your family.


----------



## CarolinaGuy1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

I am very sorry to hear about your wife. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. God bless you all!


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers to you. Enjoy those memories as they will bring you close to her when you're out on the shore at sunrise


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Thoughts and prayers to you and your family. Know that she will be with you always especially when you are fishing. If I can make a suggestion, take a picture that you have of her or the cards that were made up for her services. Make copies of the picture or take the card and laminate them. I did that with two of my best friends that passed who were avid anglers. I have them in EVERY tackle bag and binder that I have as well as the fisherman's prayer. That way when I am fishing, no matter what bag or binder I grab, they are with me.


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

Our thought and prayers are with you... Remember the good times and cherish them. Remember she will always live in your mind.


----------



## Bubbasales (Aug 4, 2008)

I am a very lucky man. I only had 10 years with her but wouldn't trade them for 50 with another woman. She called me her Boaz. She showed honor and love to me in everything she did. When I brought her a lone pomp last spring, you'd thought I had made the catch of a lifetime. And actually, I think I did.


----------



## Bubbasales (Aug 4, 2008)

Great idea.


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

I am deeply sorry for your loss. Your wife was lucky to have someone who thinks and speaks so highly of her. You will both be in my prayers tonight!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Sorry to hear that my friend. I'll send prayers up for you and yours!


----------



## LaidbackVA (May 17, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your loss. I lost my wife 10 years ago and she was 49. I had her by my side for 28 wonderful years. I think of her everyday. I will keep you in my prayers.

ron


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

Deepest condolences to you and your family


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

My prayers go out to you and your family. My God's loving hands provide strenght and comfort during your time of need.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I am so deeply sorry for your loss. I am truly inspired by your love for her though. I've been married longer than the time you had with her, but my wife has cancer, the four boys are so demanding, I get so stressed...your message inspires me to try harder to be patient and show love and empathy at all times.


----------



## catfish218 (Sep 26, 2009)

My deepest condolences goes out to you and your family. You are in my thoughts and prayers. God Bless!


----------



## ChuckFinley (Jun 26, 2009)

My sincerest condolences to you and your family. She is home now, and free of the illnesses that plagued her; be buoyed by that and your own hope in Him. My prayer is that Christ will hold you tight in this time of loss.


----------



## westernny (Feb 18, 2006)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Bubbasales (Aug 4, 2008)

HuskyMD said:


> I am so deeply sorry for your loss. I am truly inspired by your love for her though. I've been married longer than the time you had with her, but my wife has cancer, the four boys are so demanding, I get so stressed...your message inspires me to try harder to be patient and show love and empathy at all times.


I started having regrets the day she died. What I could have done. What I should have done. What if. Satan is still wearing me out over things I didn't do or things I did do badly during our time together. I wish I could do some things over again. She was a very forgiving woman and I'm sure she forgave me over the years, but now, can I forgive myself? I have no advice as I'm seeking my own answers, but I can tell you it takes God"s strength and prayers of my brothers and sisters in Christ and yet I still struggle. I pray God's grace and peace for you.


----------



## Bubbasales (Aug 4, 2008)

I do have some praise about my situation and owe it to guys like yourselves who lifted me up. I have been unemployed since Feb 8th. Blew thru savings. No health or life insurance. Not even the money for her funeral. But in less than 72 hours, between my church family, friends, past coworkers, and a couple of her relatives, her funeral expenses are covered with a little left over. God's never late, but rarely early, always on time. When will I ever get it that His promises are always kept?


----------



## Bubbasales (Aug 4, 2008)

I like that Chuck. Thanks!



ChuckFinley said:


> My sincerest condolences to you and your family. She is home now, and free of the illnesses that plagued her; be buoyed by that and your own hope in Him. My prayer is that Christ will hold you tight in this time of loss.


----------



## wylie (Nov 13, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. Prayers for you and your wife.


----------

